# Yes or no?



## bobmac (Feb 18, 2017)

Since the EU referendum back in June....... after all you've read, heard and seen since, have you changed your mind on how you voted?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2017)

Nope not changed


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 18, 2017)

It's a no from me.


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2017)

when does anyone on this forum ever change their mind on anything lol. Gonna be a landslide


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2017)

No, in fact I feel even stronger in my leave vote &#128077;


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 18, 2017)

No, and Blair is just insulting the democratic process lmo.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			No, in fact I feel even stronger in my leave vote &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Saved me writing a sentance :rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2017)

Fish said:



			No, in fact I feel even stronger in my leave vote &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

If I wasn't sure I was right before, SILH, delc & B. Liar would have convinced me I'd made the right choice.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 18, 2017)

No, still believe we should have stayed in .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 18, 2017)

No....enhanced by the shallow arguments of the leavers.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 18, 2017)

Early indications are showing no on here but in a poll recently would indicate is has now swung just in Remains favour. What ever the result , neither side can say for sure what will happen in the coming years but it doesn't mean political commentators or those on here so inclined to argue the toss will stop any time soon !! 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...n-remain-win-leave-lose-uk-poll-a7576981.html


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Early indications are showing no on here but in a poll recently would indicate is has now swung just in Remains favour. What ever the result , neither side can say for sure what will happen in the coming years but it doesn't mean political commentators or those on here so inclined to argue the toss will stop any time soon !! 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...n-remain-win-leave-lose-uk-poll-a7576981.html

Click to expand...

Nothing poll in my opinion as most are and was only through a red top with only 44k taking part which is far from any number to get a true indicator, not that one is needed, we voted out, now let's just get on with it.


----------



## IainP (Feb 18, 2017)

I can guess where you are going with this Bob


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Early indications are showing no on here but in a poll recently would indicate is has now swung just in Remains favour. What ever the result , neither side can say for sure what will happen in the coming years but it doesn't mean political commentators or those on here so inclined to argue the toss will stop any time soon !! 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...n-remain-win-leave-lose-uk-poll-a7576981.html

Click to expand...

didnt the polls show that we would vote remain the day of the vote?


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 18, 2017)

Nope, out in June and still out now.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 18, 2017)

Nope still think it's an embarrassing shambles.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 18, 2017)

Should have added I voted to remain, to my mind we should accept the vote stop bickering and get on with it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 18, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nope still think it's an embarrassing shambles.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, but this is what happens in the modern area where instead of accepting the democratic vote people on the losing side become petulant crybabies.  I blame Faceache and Instagripe.


----------



## brendy (Feb 18, 2017)

Nope leave and still leave. The constant sniping from the remainers is embarassing. The vote went exit, deal with it, it is happening.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 18, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Absolutely, but this is what happens in the modern area where instead of accepting the democratic vote people on the losing side become petulant crybabies.  I blame Faceache and Instagripe.
		
Click to expand...

I think there's a mix of behaviours. Democracy means that everyone can question decisions and votes. Doing that isn't undemocratic, but I do agree that there's a groundswell of opposers that want to change the result by any means. Not allowing the discussion is more like a dictatorship.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nope still think it's an embarrassing shambles.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of embarrassment on both sides of the fence 

People are questioning the vote - that's their democratic right but some go too far to the point of wailing constantly 

Then you have some who constantly want to shoot down someone's right to question what's going on. 

The whole thing right now is a mess - the longer it all goes on the worse it's going to get - the split in the country is just getting wider as each week goes by.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lots of embarrassment on both sides of the fence 

People are questioning the vote - that's their democratic right but some go too far to the point of wailing constantly 

Then you have some who constantly want to shoot down someone's right to question what's going on. 

The whole thing right now is a mess - the longer it all goes on the worse it's going to get - the split in the country is just getting wider as each week goes by.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Phil. Put it better than me.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 18, 2017)

Please confine your comments to threads elsewhere, the clue is in the title.
Thanks


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 18, 2017)

Nope. Definitely still believe we should have stayed in.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 18, 2017)

For various reasons didn't use my vote on the day...

But remain satisfied with the outcome...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes.....



Just kidding... No...


----------



## User20205 (Feb 18, 2017)

brendy said:



			Nope leave and still leave. The constant sniping from the remainers is embarassing. The vote went exit, deal with it, it is happening.
		
Click to expand...

Voted in, still in, but agree with this.
If you embark on a democratic process, then you have to see it through. 
Whether or not there should have been a referendum is another argument.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2017)

No. Made my decision and happy with what I did, Let's see how it pans out


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 18, 2017)

I have. I didn't vote due to work but would have voted remain. After seeing some of the antics from remainers trying to get the result delayed, ignored or overturned, if there was another vote I would vote leave.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			If I wasn't sure I was right before, SILH, delc & B. Liar would have convinced me I'd made the right choice.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^^^^ all day, every day!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 18, 2017)

Nope, haven't changed. Still can't believe that people actually voted out.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			No, in fact I feel even stronger in my leave vote &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Same here.

Hopefully this thread can get to nearly 400 pages...........!!!


----------



## cookelad (Feb 19, 2017)

No, and will probably be leaving the UK even quicker than we'd previously been planning


----------



## Dasit (Feb 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			No, in fact I feel even stronger in my leave vote &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 19, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Nope, haven't changed. Still can't believe that people actually voted out.
		
Click to expand...

I cant believe you cant believe it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 19, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			I cant believe you cant believe it.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe you can't believe he can't believe it......


----------



## Wildrover (Feb 19, 2017)

Voted remain and still would, can't wait to retire abroad if I am still able too after the dust has settled. I honestly think a lot of people voted on personalities like a Gen Election, because they hated Cameron, Osborne or Corbyn etc and will live to regret it in the long term when they have a reduced pension or are out of work. To isolate yourself from your biggest trading block just seems ludicrous to me. Still at least the NHS will get better when they start getting that extra Â£350million a week


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 19, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Nope, haven't changed. Still can't believe that people actually voted out.
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			I cant believe you cant believe it.
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			I can't believe you can't believe he can't believe it......



Click to expand...

Unbelievable Jeff


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 19, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Unbelievable Jeff
		
Click to expand...

I can believe that


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 20, 2017)

No.

I certainly don't want something too soft though now we are getting it.

Worst case is to be in and have no vote or no say. Much preferred it as it was, if we end up like that.


----------



## TerryA (Feb 20, 2017)

Voted to leave and feel even more strongly. The whole EU is a complete mess!


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Feb 20, 2017)

I voted to remain and I still believe in this choice. However I accept the vote that leave won.  
Only thing I wish to of changed is that both sides should of informed us of the facts/possible outcomes - it was possibly the worst campaign by both remain and leave than what Donald trump did in America!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy with my choice and still believe we will be better off out. The entire EU is coming to come crashing down......you mark my words!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 20, 2017)

In a difficult, uncertain and dangerous world I still see little sense in us going it alone, when the benefits envisaged and promised are highly debatable, and we do not actually know who our future friends and enemies will be and so will be hostage to fortune.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 20, 2017)

I presume the 4 people who changed their minds were remainders who are now leavers....


----------



## Region3 (Feb 20, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			I presume the 4 people who changed their minds were remainders who are now leavers....
		
Click to expand...

I didn't vote before because I felt I didn't have enough information to make an informed decision, and therefore couldn't make my mind up.

Would now vote leave.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2017)

Alex1975 said:



			I presume the 4 people who changed their minds were remainders who are now leavers....
		
Click to expand...

Never either assume or presume. I don't know why you would come to that presumption.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 20, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Never either assume or presume. I don't know why you would come to that presumption.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he assumed


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2017)

Well, that is where he went wrong.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 20, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Since the EU referendum back in June....... after all you've read, heard and seen since, have you changed your mind on how you voted?
		
Click to expand...

Not changed my mind.

But if they dared to have a re-run in order to 'get the proper result', I'd change from 'Remain' to 'Leave'!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 20, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			Not changed my mind.

But if they dared to have a re-run in order to 'get the proper result', I'd change from 'Remain' to 'Leave'!
		
Click to expand...

Not a re-run - because in 2 yrs time, *for the first time*, we will all actually (if we can be bothered) understand the implications of what we voted for on 23rd June - as by then we will all have the information to understand the meaning and impact of _Leaving the Single Market_; _Leaving the Customs Union_; and _Loss of Financial Services Passporting_.  And I include myself in that, as my understanding of all three was very hazy on 23rd June 2016.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 20, 2017)

Voted to leave and still would.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 20, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In a difficult, uncertain and dangerous world I still see little sense in us going it alone, when the benefits envisaged and promised are highly debatable, and we do not actually know who our future friends and enemies will be and so will be hostage to fortune.
		
Click to expand...

This thread was not started for you to regurgitate all you have brought up before.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 20, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not a re-run - because in 2 yrs time, *for the first time*, we will all actually (if we can be bothered) understand the implications of what we voted for on 23rd June - as by then we will all have the information to understand the meaning and impact of _Leaving the Single Market_; _Leaving the Customs Union_; and _Loss of Financial Services Passporting_.  And I include myself in that, as my understanding of all three was very hazy on 23rd June 2016.
		
Click to expand...


See post no.23 please


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2017)

bobmac said:



			See post no.23 please
		
Click to expand...

Sadly you've got two hopes bobmac.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2017)

bobmac said:



			See post no.23 please
		
Click to expand...

I have explained why I have not changed my mind and why I believe a First Referendum on the Leave Ts&Cs is for ME valid.  I am open in saying that I did not fully understand the impact of these three aspects of leaving when I voted - and I still do not.  I am not looking for an argument.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 21, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sadly you've got two hopes bobmac. 

Click to expand...

A slim nun.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			A slim nun.
		
Click to expand...

Maria?


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*I have explained why* I have not changed my mind and why I believe a First Referendum on the Leave Ts&Cs is for ME valid.  I am open in saying that I did not fully understand the impact of these three aspects of leaving when I voted - and I still do not.  I am not looking for an argument.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm not interested in why.
The thread isn't called 'Yes or no and why', simply yes or no, a closed question requiring at the most a one word answer if not just a vote would do.
If you want to explain your feelings again, do it elsewhere please. I dont think I can be any clearer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 21, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Sorry, I'm not interested in why.
The thread isn't called 'Yes or no and why', simply yes or no, a closed question requiring at the most a one word answer if not just a vote would do.
If you want to explain your feelings again, do it elsewhere please. I dont think I can be any clearer.
		
Click to expand...

I will simply note that many posts have explained their choice - and use as examples posts #41, #42, #43 and #46.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I will simply note that many posts have explained their choice - and use as examples posts #41, #42, #43 and #46.
		
Click to expand...

At least they have said yes or no in one post.
You have have had 5 posts on this thread and despite me asking very clearly, you still haven't declared yes or no.
I'm sure you can see the difference between your post 44 and the examples you gave.

Anyway, we have reached 100 votes now so if one of the mods can close this thread, I'll appreciated it. Thanks to all who took part


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2017)

I bet he trys to get the last word in &#128540;

Oops &#128514;


----------



## gmhubble (Feb 21, 2017)

NO - still think we should have stayed


----------

